

Airbnb Tech Talk - Wednesday, March 14th - Sign Up Here - bkwok
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/2hx5f3qsd-tech-talk-druid-distributed-exploration-of-high-dimensional-data

======
_harry
\- From the event page -

Tech Talk: Eric Tschetter on Druid - Distributed Exploration of High
Dimensional Data

Druid is a distributed system in use at Metamarkets
(<http://www.metamarkets.com>) to facilitate rapid exploration of high
dimensional data. They use Druid to expose impression monetization data to
internet publishers along any arbitrary combination of demographic, content
and sales-based dimensions. One Druid cluster currently exposes a data set of
>15 billion rows of data representing >500 billion impressions in hypercubes
of varying dimensionality (largest is 28 dimensions) while allowing for
exploration using top lists and timeseries in sub-second latencies. The tech
talk will be a discussion of the design considerations and architecture of the
system.

[http://metamarkets.com/2011/druid-part-i-real-time-
analytics...](http://metamarkets.com/2011/druid-part-i-real-time-analytics-at-
a-billion-rows-per-second/)

About Eric Tschetter

Eric Tschetter is the lead architect of Druid, Metamarkets' distributed, in-
memory database. He held senior engineering positions at Ning and LinkedIn
before joining Metamarkets. At LinkedIn, Eric productized LinkedIn's PYMK with
Hadoop. He holds bachelors degrees in Computer Science and Japanese from the
University of Texas at Austin, and a M.S. from the University of Tokyo in
Computer Science.

------
nchuhoai
Am I the only who has never heard of Airbnb Meetups before?

